# CM7 Bootanimations...



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

does anybody know how to change the boot animation, no disrespect to the CM7 ROM, as it's bada$$, but I don't really care for the boot animation....

links, files, where to put them, etc, would be greatly appreciated...

thanks.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I just googled 'droid x boot animations' and came up with some.
http://androidforums.com/droid-x-al...oid-x-boot-animations-available-download.html

IIRC, I believe it's as simple as copying the bootanimation.zip into /system/media. (Just make sure it's named bootanimation.zip).
I just delete the original .zip and it reverts to the vanilla android boot animation, keeps it simple.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

You can also put the bootanimation.zip file in data/local as it looks there 1st. That way you won't have to delete the original animation in system/media.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

willyjay said:


> You can also put the bootanimation.zip file in data/local as it looks there 1st. That way you won't have to delete the original animation in system/media.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Ah, I didn't know about that. Makes sense though, good info.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dr...reens-dialers-boot-animations-wallpapers.html

Here's a few more too. Just unzip the file and take the boot animatiion out and place it on the sd card. I tried it as a morph and it didn't work. Unzipped it and did it that way, all was good.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks, I've messed around with a few...haven't really found one I like yet...went back to the "stock" cm7 one...for now.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Root tools from jrummy actually has a bunch of different bootanimations you can choose from.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

check out these HERE and these HERE


----------

